# Need your valuable suggestions Gaming Rig 60K...



## arpit60 (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear Friends many thanks for the help earlier , now i need to upgrade my ram 

1 X 8GB
Budget :- 3000 INR

Mother Board :- GA-B85M-D3H

It supports



4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory
    Dual channel memory architecture
    Support for DDR3 1600/1333 MHz memory modules
    Support for non-ECC memory modules
    Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules

List of rams it supports :- Memory support List

Please can you let me know which model i can buy ? Number of choices are overwhelming I cannot figure out which onw to buy.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 2, 2013)

fx 6300	7600
asus m5a970 le r2.0	5500
Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb	4800
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4000
Sapphire / Asus R9 280x	23500
Seasonic S12ii 520w	4000
NZXT Source 210	3100
Asus 24x DVD Writer	1000
Dell ST 2240 L	8500
TOTAL	62000

If you cannot spend 2k extra then i suggest you buy only 4gb ram for 2200 instead of 8gb


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 2, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> fx 6300    7600
> asus m5a970 le r2.0    5500
> Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb    4800
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb    4000
> ...



+1 for this.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 2, 2013)

+1 to hitmans rig.
just a small correction op does not want dvd-r so that saves him 1k
So 61K and the extra 1k is justified.


----------



## arpit60 (Dec 3, 2013)

many thanks for your suggestions but I want to ask few things is 520 W enough for the mentioned GPU ? and please suggest cabinet from other brands as well like Antec because NZXT is not easily available at lamington Road.

Is there any current game which requires above 4 GB Ram ? I knew About COD Ghosts but there is also Ram Fix available for that,hence i was thinking of buying 4GB for now and will upgrade it after few months.

please specify if the cabinets suggested here comes with stock coolers/fans etc and if yes than how many ? because i think 3k for empty cabinet is little high.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H -6500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB -4200,
Zotac GTX760 AMP 2GB -19500, 
Seasonic S12II 520 -4600, 
Corsair 200R -3500.
**Dell S2240L -8900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100.*
*TOTAL -64900.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> many thanks for your suggestions but I want to ask few things is 520 W enough for the mentioned GPU ? and please suggest cabinet from other brands as well like Antec because NZXT is not easily available at lamington Road.
> 
> Is there any current game which requires above 4 GB Ram ? I knew About COD Ghosts but there is also Ram Fix available for that,hence i was thinking of buying 4GB for now and will upgrade it after few months.
> 
> please specify if the cabinets suggested here comes with stock coolers/fans etc and if yes than how many ? because i think 3k for empty cabinet is little high.




520 Watts is enough for 280x. any way you may get 620w since it is just 900 bucks more and will be handy when overclocking.

for cabby, look for antec gx700.



bavusani said:


> *Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
> Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H -6500,
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
> WD Caviar Blue 1 TB -4200,
> ...



430 watts for 760 is not recommended.


----------



## arpit60 (Dec 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 520 Watts is enough for 280x. any way you may get 620w since it is just 900 bucks more and will be handy when overclocking.
> 
> for cabby, look for antec gx700.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for the suggestions but can you please suggest cabinet in price range of 2000-2500 (very tight budget )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> Many thanks for the suggestions but can you please suggest cabinet in price range of 2000-2500 (very tight budget )



try befenix merc alpha at snapdeal


----------



## arpit60 (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys due to some personal reasons i cannot go through the purchase earlier this year.
I am buying system this week from lamington road.
Please suggest best Rig possible in Budget (65 K ).
Please give weightage to Graphic card more ,than any other component in system.
Also please suggest if Amd rig is more optimised to play gamed or Nvidia+Intel one , because i observerd Amd rig is more value for money ,if there is not diff in gaming experince i would like to go with Amd based rig.

Many thanks for ealier suggestions ,plaese let me know what are the latest market prie and what latest components in can get within 65 K Budget.

I am not in touch with PC world right now ,hence not a sinlge clue about what are the latest componenst and their rates.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 20, 2014)

i5 4440 - 12k
Gigabyte B85 D3H - 5k
Sapphire R9 290 - 33k
Kingston HyperXBlu 4GB - 2.5k
Seasonic S12II 620W - 5.5k
Deepcool Tesseract - 2.7k
Dell S2240L - 8k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.7K

TOTAL ~70k

it'd come within your budget locally. 

this should be the best IMO.

if you can't afford this then get this -


i5 4440 - 12k
Gigabyte B85 D 3H - 5 k
Sapphire R9 280 x - 23k
Kingston HyperXBlu 2x 4GB - 5. 5 k
Seasonic S12II 520W - 4. 8k
Deepcool Tesseract - 2. 7k
AOC 12369 VM - 11. 5 k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k

TOTAL - 65k

(get Dell S2240L if you want to reduce the cost)


----------



## arpit60 (Jul 20, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i5 4440 - 12k
> Gigabyte B85 D3H - 5k
> Sapphire R9 280x - 23k
> Kingston HyperXBlu 2x4GB - 5.5k
> ...



Many thanks for the suggestion but this configuration is over shooting the budget by 4.9 k
Well may be a little less expensive amd processor and Dell monitor.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 20, 2014)

arpit60 said:


> Many thanks for the suggestion but this configuration is over shooting the budget by 4.9 k
> Well may be a little less expensive amd processor and Dell monitor.



Just get the Dell monitor and buy locally, it'll come within 65k until the shopkeepers are noobs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H -6500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2600,
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB -4200,
Zotac GTX760 AMP 2GB -19500, 
Seasonic S12II 520 -4600, 
Corsair 200R -3500.
Dell S2240L -8900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100.
TOTAL -64900.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

arpit60 said:


> Many thanks for the suggestion but this configuration is over shooting the budget by 4.9 k
> Well may be a little less expensive amd processor and Dell monitor.



someone here got a quote of 8.2k for aoc i2269vwm(saved ~ 3k). it is also a good monitor. get  wd blue 1tb instead of black(saved ~1.5k ).


----------



## arpit60 (Jul 24, 2014)

Guys I am buying my system this saturday from lamington road

suggest which one is good

fx 6300	7600
asus m5a970 le r2.0	5500
Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb	4800
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4000
Sapphire / Asus R9 280x	23500
Seasonic S12ii 520w	4000
NZXT Source 210	3100
Asus 24x DVD Writer	1000
Dell ST 2240 L	8500

or

i5 4440 - 12k
Gigabyte B85 D 3H - 5 k
Sapphire R9 280 x - 23k
Kingston HyperXBlu 2x 4GB - 5. 5 k
Seasonic S12II 520W - 4. 8k
Deepcool Tesseract - 2. 7k
AOC 12369 VM - 11. 5 k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k


any considerable difference between FX 6330 and i5 4440
similarly is it worth to buy R9 290x instead of 280x (please look at tight budget 65K)
and lastly for monitor Dell ST 2240 L or AOC 12369 VM (23 inch means more resolution means more stress on R9 280x)

Many thanks for all the replies ,I know members here suggest best possible config.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

get i5 + 280x. get aoc  i2369vm over that dell. even though this aoc is 23 inches, both those displays have the same resolution. so stress on gpu remains the same.
r9 290 available for 32k is worth every penny you spend.


----------



## arpit60 (Jul 24, 2014)

many thanks for all your suggestions, this is the final configuration i am going for
i5 4440 - 12k
Gigabyte B85 D 3H - 5 k
Sapphire R9 280 x - 23k
Kingston HyperXBlu 2x 4GB - 5. 5 k
Seasonic S12II 520W - 4. 8k
Deepcool Tesseract - 2. 7k
AOC 12369 VM - 11. 5 k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2014)

you are good to go. i think hyperx blu is gone, you may get hyperx fury.


----------



## arpit60 (Jan 1, 2016)

Dear Friends many thanks for the help earlier , now i need to upgrade my ram 

1 X 8GB
Budget :- 3000 INR

Mother Board :- GA-B85M-D3H

It supports



4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 32 GB of system memory
    Dual channel memory architecture
    Support for DDR3 1600/1333 MHz memory modules
    Support for non-ECC memory modules
    Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules

List of rams it supports :- Memory support List

Please can you let me know which model i can buy ? Number of choices are overwhelming I cannot figure out which onw to buy.

- - - Updated - - -

Is this one ok ?

*www.amazon.in/Kingston-FURY-Memory-Module-1600MHz/dp/B00J8E92M6

*www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-fury-ddr3-8-gb-pc-hx316c10f-8/p/itme2fqejhm6jehv


----------

